# Packages and cards sent



## SoccerMomma (Sep 20, 2006)

I want to thank everyone that provided me with names and addresses of military. If the address was an APO or FPO we sent a package and Christmas cards. All others will receive a few Christmas cards. My students had a great time participating in this project. We had great support from a few people in the community as well.


----------



## jonsan4b1 (Apr 17, 2008)

*Thank you*

Thank you for doing this for our troops. They appreciate the support. It's hard to be somewhere so far from home for anywhere from a year to a year and a half. Some don't get HOME even after they get stateside after deployment. But it's especially hard to be away at this time of year.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

We want to thank U too and Danielle that is in AFG. COP Apache. She got her box and wanted to tell the sender thanx and she did get before Christmas. Ed and Denise says thanx for all the support, Danielle passes that on also. She should be home in April. God Bless ya All....Happy Holidays from Us


----------

